# Colour and genetic rules



## manca (Feb 23, 2011)

Sorry if there are any threads about this, but I couldn't find it.
Is there any thread or site that explains which colour a foal can be, depending on his parent's colour?
You can't get a palomino out of a black horse, can you?


----------



## Lis (Oct 29, 2009)

You can if the black horse is hetrozygous for the black gene and carries red so it would be Ee and is bred to an ee (chestnut) carrying a dilute gene or anothe Ee horse that's carrying a dilute gene.


----------



## manca (Feb 23, 2011)

Amm, this sounds a bit complicated to me. I'm totally new to this topic.
I just gave the example, it's not that I'm breeding or something, but I am interested in this colour stuff.
Hetrozygous means not dominate gene? How could I know if some horse is hetrozygous?


----------



## Lis (Oct 29, 2009)

Hetrozygous means it carries different alleles (variations of a gene) so in this case the base colour of any horse is red (ee) or black (Ee or EE). Hetrozygous means different (more or less), homozygous means same so a chestnut horse is homozygous for ee but a black can homozyous (EE) or hetrozygous (Ee) as black is dominant to red as red is the recessive gene. You would only know if you genetically tested or bred to a horse that was homozygous for the recessive gene so say you bred your black horse to a chestnut. If your black was homozygous for black it could never produce a chestnut foal but if it was hetrozygous there's a 25% chance it will produce a chestnut foal.


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Color Calculator Here's a fun calculator if you want to figure out colour possibilities.

NDAppy is working on a massive explanatory thread/website to explain the basics of colour genetics. I am currently proofreading it and it's looking pretty sweet.


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

seriously Po? that is exciting! i can't wait till she finishes it. she's so great with genetics and colors!

Manca i'm pretty good with my colors but i'm not good at explaining them with the Ee and ee and EE types. i'm better off with a punnett square! lol


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Yep. It was proposed in another thread, so she's doing it anddd it includes punnet squares!


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

woot! i can't wait! lol i'm such a genetics nut lol


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Here is the start of it if you want to look at it - Wix.com Equine Color Genetics created by ruffriderdesign based on Close Up It's rough and I am still working out the "kinks"


----------



## manca (Feb 23, 2011)

> Here is the start of it if you want to look at it - Wix.com Equine Color Genetics created by ruffriderdesign based on Close Up It's rough and I am still working out the "kinks"


This thing is amazing  I actually understood 

Now the only thing I have to learn is all the colours in english... A lot of them seems very similiar to me.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Well if you post some pictures of the colors you know, we can sure tell you what we know them as.


----------



## manca (Feb 23, 2011)

Ok, my mare is seal brown. I found out that. But in the color calculator that Poseidon posted link to, there is no such a colour as seal brown. Which colour should I choose?


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Bay. You would pick as they don't have a separate thing for brown at this time. There is a test for it, but the color calculator doesn't give brown as an option. Brown and bay are both forms of agouti though.


----------



## manca (Feb 23, 2011)

Thanks 
And her grandfather was Cassini I, he was grey (white), and again there are tones of other options and I don't know which one is his colour. 

Here he is:


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Unfortunately without knowing his base color under the grey, there really isn't any way to say what he could produce...


----------



## manca (Feb 23, 2011)

Base color is unknown 
Thanks anyway


----------



## momo3boys (Jul 7, 2010)

What about more rare colors like champagne? I think my brother's mare is a double champange (I am not sure what else to call it) and bred to a black I believe a EE. What would that make?


----------

